# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Для чего нужны чётки?

## Asteriks

* Для чего служат четки? Что сделало их такими популярными, необходимыми и церковнослужителю, и человеку светскому? Почему живут они и поныне, несмотря на долгие годы гонения на церковь и ее атрибуты?*

На фото: православные чётки из натурального янтаря.


И какие-то на палец которые))

----------


## Asteriks

Главная причина здесь - благотворное влияние четок на самочувствие их владельца. Известно, что нервные окончания, расположенные в кончиках пальцев, непосредственно связаны с мозговыми центрами. Поэтому простое пер***рание четок снимает их утомление, успокаивает.

На этом свойстве был основан обычай, принятый в древнем Китае задолго до появления четок: пер***рать в руках грецкие орехи. Знали об этом и в Японии. В знаменитом труде ученого Токухиро Намикоши «Шиацу - японская терапия надавливания пальцами» указывается, что даже простое потирание рук помогает успокоиться. Построенная на этом эффекте шиацу, стимулируя прилив крови к кончикам пальцев, к ладоням, способствует устойчивости, укрепляет здоровье.





> Ученые Е. С. Вильховер и Г. В. Кушнир приводят в своих трудах схему связи пальцев с определенными внутренними органами. Так, первый («большой») палец связан с головным мозгом, второй (указательный) - с желудком, средний - с кишечником, четвертый (безымянный) - с печенью и пятый (мизинец) – с сердцем.
> 
> Изучив механизм взаимодействия, ученые, занимающиеся рефлексотерапией, применили его на практике. Известно, что воздействие на I и II пальцы дает облегчение при головной боли, облегчает дыхание, лечит некоторые заболевания органов дыхания.
> 
> Воздействие на III палец регулирует различные эмоциональные состояния, снимает депрессию, раздражение или гнев. Воздействие на IV палец повышает устойчивость организма к влияниям внешних факторов: магнитным бурям, перепадам атмосферного давления, иными словами, помогает в лечении метеопатии (так называются в медицине болезненные состояния, связанные с погодными явлениями).
> 
> Нервные окончания IV и V пальцев связаны с регулированием очень важной стороны жизнедеятельности - волевых качеств человека. А нервные окончания, расположенные на ладони, «управляют» деятельностью всех без исключения внутренних органов.
> 
> Вот теперь, зная всю «подоплеку» благотворного воздействия рефлексотерапии кончиков пальцев с помощью четок, легче понять феномен их «долгожительства». Оказывается, благодаря четкам, можно влиять на самые разнообразные стороны жизнедеятельности организма, корректировать нарушенные по тем или иным причинам физиологические функции, лечить ряд заболеваний, связанных с этим.
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Мне пришло на ум, что подобным образом я верчу кольцо обручальное на безымянном пальце. И так привыкла, что без него как-то неуютно.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"Память - это единственная заначка, где можно держать написанное, где можно проносить его сквозь обыски и этапы. Поначалу я мало верил в возможности памяти и потому решил писать стихами. Это было, конечно, насилие над жанром. Позже я обнаружил, что и проза неплохо утолакивается в тайные глубины того, что мы носим в голове. Освобождённая от тяжести суетливых ненужных знаний, память арестанта поражает емкостью и может всё расширяться. Мы мало верим в нашу память!<…>

На Куйбышевской пересылке я увидел, как католики (литовцы) занялись изготовлением самодельных тюремных чёток. Они делали их из размоченного, а потом промешанного хлеба, окрашивали (в чёрный цвет - жженой резиной, в 
белый - зубным порошком, в красный - красным стрептоцидом), нанизывали во влажном виде на ссученные и промыленные нитки и давали досохнуть на окне. Я присоединился к ним и сказал, что тоже хочу молиться по чёткам, но в моей особой вере надо иметь бусинок вкруговую сто штук (уж позже понял я, что довольно - двадцатки, и удобней даже, и сам сделал из пробки), каждая десятая должна быть не шариком, а кубиком, и еще должны наощупь отличаться пятидесятая и сотая. Литовцы поразились моей религиозной ревности (у самых богомольных было не более, чем по сорок бусинок), но с душевным 
расположением помогли составить такие чётки, сделав сотое зерно в виде тёмно-красного сердечка. С этим их чудесным подарком я не расставался потом никогда, я отмеривал и перещупывал его в широкой зимней рукавичке - на 
разводе, на перегоне, во всех ожиданиях, это можно было делать стоя, и мороз не мешал. И через обыски я проносил его так же в ватной рукавичке, где оно не прощупывалось. Раз несколько находили его надзиратели, но догадывались, что это для молитвы, и отдавали. До конца срока (когда набралось у меня уже 12 тысяч строк), а затем еще и в ссылке помогало мне это ожерелье писать и помнить."

_А.И. Солженицин
Архипелаг Гулаг (том 3)
Глава 5. Поэзия под плитой, правда под камнем_

----------


## Vanya

как зачем? все реальные пацаны, и может даже чувихи, с ними ходят

----------


## Asteriks

Разве с чётками? Так, деревяшки какие-то. Чётки вроде пер***рать надо.

----------


## Mouse

Вообще-то, как одна из возможностей использования четок, я как-то встретился с таким понятием, как "вечная молитва" (без комментариев). Так вот её реализация основывалась на многократном повторении молитвы (определённое чило); а чтобы человеку не сбиваться со счета, он и перебирал бусинку, когда завершал строки. И если вы видели четки в руках не "реальных пацанофф" а в руках священнослужителей, то они все время что-то борматали себе под нос. (слова молитвы)

----------


## JAHolper

четки нужны для четкости)

----------


## AKON

> четки нужны для четкости)


Для чоткой чоткости))

----------

